# Best Brand Post Hole Digger



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

I need to purchase a 3-point post hole digger with a 9" auger sometime this spring and I am at a loss as to what brand to go with. My first thought was the John Deere/ Frontier model, but the dealer themselves told us that they were way overpriced and were essentially a peice of ****. I looked at the ones at TSC, and they are a Seeco brand that I don't like for two reasons: 1. IT sounds foreign. 2. They don't look very well made. 

I want to get the most well built auger for about $500-650 total. 

Thanks,
Kevin

By the way, it needs to stand up to rocks and clay, we live in a gravel pit!!!!!!!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Kevin,

The best and most heavy built pole hole digger/auger I have come across is the Land Price PD25.

http://www.landpride.com/products/prod_pd/prod_pd25.html

They cost a little more than the price range you mentioned though. 

Land Pride also make a PD 35 which is an industrial strength verson.

http://www.landpride.com/products/prod_pd/prod_pd35.html

They also make a hydraulic driven version which has the HUGE advantage of being able to reverse the auger. 

http://www.landpride.com/products/prod_pd/prod_hd25.html

I would strongly recommend a down pressure kit.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

What is the price on this digger. I know it is a bit early to be thinking about this, considering the -25 wind chills. Land Pride is a great brand and I didn't even know they made augers. What will the down pressure kit cost. I have no idea how this works, can I take it off for if I still want a gravity 3-point, or is it always on. Anything is better than the JD one. They wanted $1700 for the whole assembly.

I have also been told that a hydraulic pounder would be abetter idea than a digger and they do make them for cuts although I would have to buy the remotes and all that. Will a pounder go through rocks.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I paid about $900 for mine as I recall but that was about 6 years ago.


----------

